# 1.000.000 Postings



## Toffee (28. Januar 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Anglerboard zum 7-stelligen Posting!!!!#6 

Macht weiter so!
|laola: 


Gruß Toffee


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*



			
				Toffee schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Anglerboard zum 7-stelligen Posting!!!!#6
> 
> Macht weiter so!
> |laola:
> ...



#c& wer war es...!?


----------



## Toffee (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Keine Ahnung#c 

irgendwann heute zwischen 11.30 und 12.00 Uhr sprang der Counter um*#6 

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Mac Gill (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Wow , 1 Mio ist schon nen Menge...

Wir sind Anglerboard!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*



			
				Toffee schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung#c
> 
> irgendwann heute zwischen 11.30 und 12.00 Uhr sprang der Counter um*#6
> 
> Gruß Toffee



|rolleyesna das bekommt doch SICHER einer der Mod´s heraus wer da an der Uhr gedreht hat...oder!!!


----------



## Toffee (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> |rolleyesna das bekommt doch SICHER einer der Mod´s heraus wer da an der Uhr gedreht hat...oder!!!


 

Denke auch ,melde mich an zum :

*Ersten 1.000.000 -Postingsuserbeglückwünscher *:m 

Gruß Toffee


----------



## HD4ever (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

astrein !!!!  #6
auf die nächste 1000000 ....  |bla:


----------



## solly (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

|schild-g|schild-g#r#rmacht weiter so.


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Moin Moin ,


			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> astrein !!!!  #6
> auf die nächste 1000000 ....  |bla:



dem schließe ich mich doch glatt an |supergri |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## esox_105 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Wie heißt es so schön: Die erste Million ist die schwerste oder?


----------



## Discocvw (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Supi und wer hat nun beim Tippspiel das richtige Datum geraten oder wer liegt am dichtesten dran ?


----------



## zander55 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

|schild-g 
auf die nächste Millionen#6


----------



## Andreas 25 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Also wenn man nach der Durchnummerierung geht, wäre es dieser, ist aber schon vom 08.01.06, da sind wahrscheinlich alle gelöschten Beiträge mit dabei.
Wer nun das heutige Millionste hat, weis ich net.

Wenn wir annehmen würden das heute keiner ein Posting gelöscht hat, wäre es dieses, rein mathematisch


----------



## Fischdödl (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Krasse Leistung.Meinen allerhöchsten Respeckt dem Anglerboard #r#r#r

Aber ich wars nicht.Hab gepennt heute Mittag |supergri


----------



## Micky (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

*wer War Es Denn Jetzt ???*


----------



## Carissma (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

KOmmt sagt meinen Namen


----------



## Raabiat (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

wert mal jemand den tipp-thread aus und sag wer am dichtesten dran war...
ich hatte auf heute getippt


----------



## Toffee (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

@Raabiat

Ich glaube , da war noch einer dichter dran...


Gruß Toffee


----------



## Supporter (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Schönen Dank für die Glückwünsche-ich war es:q |supergri


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

ich schliesse mich den anderen an mit den wünschen|schild-g|birthday:#r#g#g


----------



## bodenseepeter (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

|laola: |stolz: |schild-g |stolz: |laola: 

Genug gratuliert und selbstbeweihräuchert, jetzt gehts mit Volldampf an die zweite Million!
Glückauf und Petri Heil.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *wer War Es Denn Jetzt ???*



würde mich aber auch ganz doll Intressieren ...#c#c#c!?


----------



## Tyron (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

...ich warte...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Müsst Ihr auch noch ein bisschen warten, da wir am Wochenede "Arbeitssitzung" hatten und erst mal selber nachvollziehen wer wann den millionsten gebracht hat.


----------



## *Ralph* (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Also von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch#r #r #r #r


----------



## Luzifer (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Auch von mir die besten wünsche den Gewinner    #g#g


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Guckt mal hier>>>>


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Mit mehr als 1 Mio Usern gehen die nächsten Millionen dann auf jeden Fall schneller! |supergri


----------



## Makreli (25. März 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Ja ich stimme dir voll zu!


----------



## arno (25. März 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Moin!
Dann mal nen Dicken Glückwunsch an uns alle und im besonderen den Mods und zum Schluss unseren Herrn über alles--------
------------ DOK!-------------
#v #v #v #v #v #v #v #v #v #v


----------



## arno (25. März 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Der 1 000 000 Schreiber gibt ne Party, hab ich gehört


----------



## Makreli (25. März 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

ich stimme zu was soll man sons sagen?ein voll fettes lob an uns alle!!!!!!!

#r |schild-g |schild-g |muahah: |muahah: |jump: |jump: |laola: |laola: #v #v #v #g


----------



## Onkel Petrus (9. April 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Jo, da schließe ich mich meinen Vorschreibern an und gratuliere nach inzwischen 3 Monaten dann auch noch! YIPPIE


----------



## Dieter1952 (9. April 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

_*Ich gestehe: Ich habe sie nicht alle gelesen:c :c :c *_

*Aber sehr nette Leute kennengelernt und viele wertvolle Tips zu meinem Hobby bekommen. Danke Euch allen.#6 *


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Die Meldung müßte dann ja mal langsam geupdated werden, nicht wahr? 

"Nicht das Richtige gefunden?
Suchen Sie nach XYZ in über 600.000 Forenbeiträgen des Anglerboardes."


----------



## Baddy89 (11. April 2006)

*AW: 1.000.000 Postings*

Gratulation


----------

